

Show HN: 1M+ companies in your pocket: Mattermark for iOS - samiur1204
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id947663909

======
minimaxir
Your company already submitted it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9887183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9887183)

Also, don't linkbait.

